# Help me choose a tester



## farlsincharge (Dec 31, 2010)

Okay this is going to be a tough one, because I don't even know what I want or need.
For some time now I have been needing a basic tester for data drops. Something that would detect shorts, opens, and miswires. I was going to just buy an ideal vdv online and call it good.

But I thought it wise to ask first. I would like something that could tone out a drop that is still connected to a switch as well. Maybe a fluke intellitone?

I'll throw it out for recommendations.


----------



## mikeylikesit5805 (Apr 3, 2012)

There is a big difference in price there between the two. I love my ideal VDV. Does Everything I need to do. I also have a klein one which is very similair works good too. Fluke is big $$$ if you dont need it.


----------



## farlsincharge (Dec 31, 2010)

Digital tone is worth a bit to me.


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

I own a number of testers, I think the VDV is almost standard equipment for ease of use. I also have the Intellitone, an Ideal SecuriTEST PRO and a Fluke TS90 for measuring cable length. All have their benefits.

Now I have an itch for the new Fluke LinkSprinter. Looks like a pretty great tool and I plan on adding one soon.

Link

http://www.linksprinter.com


----------



## DCooper (Dec 6, 2011)

LVPRO3 will do all basic stuff plus more.


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

I like my JDSU lanscaper pro. Now, if you want to certify CAT6, you are going to spend some $$$


EDIT: they are discontinued so you can pick them up cheep.


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

I've got a fluke link runner 2000 and cable IQ kit on order. But I think that'll be a bit pricey for what you're looking for. The setup cost $3,500

However for the amount of data work and labor plus problems I should be able to trouble shoot now make it well worth it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

Gotta know your specs. If you have to provide proof of certification with a printout or file, $$$$$.
If not, go with the vdv.


----------

